

Qualcomm's $170,000 Android App Challenge - AndyIngram
http://alljoynappchallenge.com/?utm_source=ChallengePost+Users&utm_campaign=94a21160ce-AllJoyn_Promo_A_B9_17_2012&utm_medium=email

======
dwj
Interesting, but I can't submit because I'm based in Canada.

